# Which epson printer is best for printing custom heat transfers?



## majkthreads

Ok I spent about 5 hours here saturday night searching for post with epson printers.

I've seen so many posts about epson printers it's hard to decide which current models are recommended. 

I have a canon 6000 right now and it does not do transfers very well. I've heard, read and been told that Epson print far better transers. 

So far we've been only dealing in pre-printed transfers. But we've gotten more and more requests like others here, to do custom transfers. 

I have access to most of the Epson lines. (The wife works part time at Best Buy so I can get it at cost plus 5%.)

I plan on really expanding my business to the custom transfer business. I'm new to Epsons as I've been a Canon guy most of my life. 

Do you guys and gals have any recommendations on the new Epson printers. 2-3 recommendations would be great. I would also love to do some bulk inks also. 

It's funny, I never thought our business would get to this point so I thought I'd have a long time off to make this decision, if ever. 

If it's ok to use the durabrite inks thats ok as we get a good discount off of those as well. So stock inks would be fine for now. 


Thank you to all who have helped me. I hope I've helped some of you as well. 


God Bless,


Bryan


----------



## jdr8271

*Re: Which epson printer?*

I reccomend the c88. Prints beautifull transfers, and it uses pigmented ink. Buy the warranty too. These are not built to last for commercial use.


----------



## majkthreads

*Re: Which epson printer?*

Is the c88 the one that does regular sized paper? Do you know what the next one up would be that handles larger paper?

At BB website they list approximately 20 models from all in ones to photo printers. 

The larger size printing really intrigues me as we would like to do some cotton zip up jackets. 

Jdr, thank you so much for your opinion. Don't worry I'll get the service plan, especially with our discount although it's not as good a discount as before. 

But I figure if the wife is still there I better take advantage and get my printer now. It will be great to be able to print great looking custom transfers. 

Thank you.


Bryan


----------



## cprvh

*Re: Which epson printer?*

The 1280 is very popular and will print up to 13" wide. You could also go to a 3000/4000/4800 at 17". Check the Epson site for current models. You really only need CMYK, I don't think you gain much by having over four colors.


----------



## skulltshirts

*Re: Which epson printer?*

Can anyone give a review for the Epson 220 model printer? I like this printer because it has a built in cd/dvd tray that allows you to print directly on printable cd/dvd's, but I would also want to be able to print out transfer with it.
Can you tell me if the inks are pigmented inks? 
Is there any other printers that has the same function for printing directly to discs, but would be better for transfers? I am on a limited budget and the 220 sells for 99$ at wal-mart, so it is a good choice for me if it will do for transfers as well.
Thanks 
Thomas

sorry for hi-jacking your thread, but it was a thread about epson printers so i figured it would be a good place to ask!


----------



## majkthreads

*Re: Which epson printer?*

Well I ended up buying the Epson stylus 1280. Best Buy is no longer going to carry them. 

With the 2yr. service plan it was $350 delivered to my house. I'm going to try the durabrite inks but I think I may have to put a post up asking what ink work best. If I can swing a CIS I would go with that and some great inks. 

Any suggestions??????

I've read the durabrite are acceptable if you change the color settings. But I've read about the magic mix. 

I was leaning to replacing the oem ink and going with something else. 

Thank you all for your help.

Bryan


----------



## imageman

*Re: Which epson printer?*

You can not go wrong with epson 1280 i,ve been using mine for almost two years with no problem.I like it for it's 11 x 17 prints-it's super.Good luck!!


----------



## majkthreads

*Re: Which epson printer?*

Thanks for the recommendations. 

I think it will do pretty good transfers. 

Now for some CIS and bulk ink.


----------



## queerrep

*Re: Which epson printer?*



imageman said:


> You can not go wrong with epson 1280 i,ve been using mine for almost two years with no problem.I like it for it's 11 x 17 prints-it's super.Good luck!!


imageman - Do you have any maintenance tips for the 1280? (i.e. Do you turn it off when you're not using it? How often do you perform cleaning cycles and nozzle checks?) I just bought one myself, but from what I've been reading the print heads are notorious for getting clogged - especially with a CIS. 



majkthreads said:


> I'm going to try the durabrite inks but I think I may have to put a post up asking what ink work best. If I can swing a CIS I would go with that and some great inks.
> 
> Any suggestions??????


Majkthreads - Along with my 1280, I got a CIS from inkmizer.com (a.k.a. shopdyesub.com) and Magic Mix inks. I got everything hooked up yesterday with no problems and it seems to be printing fine (except for a weird color discrepancy when printing from Photoshop). The CIS came with very detailed installation instructions with plenty of photos. I can't attest to the MM inks since I haven't printed a shirt yet, but I've heard many great things about it in this forum.


----------



## suzieh

*Re: Which epson printer?*

Bryan, the 1280 comes with OEM DYE ink. So you'll need to go with non-OEM pigment ink for t-shirt transfers. 

I started out using pre-filled ink carts of Magic Mix ink from personalizedsupplies.com and 
now am refilling my own carts with Magic Mix. 

I really like using the Magic Mix and TransJet II (Magic Jet) paper
combination. Paper is reliable...ink dries so I can print in advance or trim without smudging. 

Transfers have been holding up very well through 
well over 20 washes on 100% cotton. 

I also have CX4800 (same Durabrite inks as C88) as backup printer.

Eventually I'll get bulk ink (no desk space right now).
I'm planning on trying inks from inksupply.com. They have
a good reputation for ink, especially among those printing photos.

You might want to join Yahoo group Epson_printers. 

I've been leaving my printers on. There are differing 
opinions about doing this. 

I have not had any clogs on two printers 
using pigment inks in nearly three months of
using Durabrite and Magic Mix.

Blessings back...Susan



majkthreads said:


> Well I ended up buying the Epson stylus 1280. Best Buy is no longer going to carry them.
> 
> With the 2yr. service plan it was $350 delivered to my house. I'm going to try the durabrite inks but I think I may have to put a post up asking what ink work best. If I can swing a CIS I would go with that and some great inks.
> 
> Any suggestions??????
> 
> I've read the durabrite are acceptable if you change the color settings. But I've read about the magic mix.
> 
> I was leaning to replacing the oem ink and going with something else.
> 
> Thank you all for your help.
> 
> Bryan


----------



## binki

*Re: Which epson printer?*

The 1280 has a $100 rebate from epson right now. We just bought it because we wanted the wider format. Someone else quoted $350 which is a pretty good price. We paid $384 from an online site referred by buy.com and it came with free shipping. We have to still order the bulk ink delivery system and the inks. 

Does anyone have a price better than $1100 for this? That is the best price I have found.


----------



## Rodney

*Re: Which epson printer?*

This is a great thread  I was going to ask about current recommendations for espon printers.


----------



## binki

*Re: Which epson printer?*



Rodney said:


> This is a great thread  I was going to ask about current recommendations for espon printers.


This will be my first ink/sublimation setup so I will let you know how easy or frustrating it is to set up.


----------



## imageman

Well,to be honest with you,i' ve never had to do any special maintanance on it.But, before i started any printing, i perform the nozzle check to make sure there is no cloggings.And i use generic ink which i have been buying very cheap from a company on e-bay.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Which epson printer?*



binki said:


> The 1280 has a $100 rebate from epson right now. We just bought it because we wanted the wider format. Someone else quoted $350 which is a pretty good price. We paid $384 from an online site referred by buy.com and it came with free shipping. We have to still order the bulk ink delivery system and the inks.
> 
> Does anyone have a price better than $1100 for this? That is the best price I have found.


The Epson 1280 is available from Best Buy online for around $399.00 but you can do better if you shop. A CIS ink system can be found much cheaper than $1100 if ya just go do a search. I think 4oz. bottles of Pigment ink run around $23.00 each but I bet you could find those cheaper as well if ya looked hard enough.


----------



## binki

*Re: Which epson printer?*



MotoskinGraphix said:


> The Epson 1280 is available from Best Buy online for around $399.00 but you can do better if you shop. A CIS ink system can be found much cheaper than $1100 if ya just go do a search. I think 4oz. bottles of Pigment ink run around $23.00 each but I bet you could find those cheaper as well if ya looked hard enough.


We purchased the bulk ink delivery system and ink from NovaChrome. This is the Sawgrass product. The pricing on this was about the same from every vendor we checked. 

Is the ink you are quoting the dye sublimation ink?

$399 for that printer is list price. We got free shipping with our purchase from PCUniverse.


----------



## binki

*Re: Which epson printer?*



binki said:


> This will be my first ink/sublimation setup so I will let you know how easy or frustrating it is to set up.


Well, the dye sublimation kit and ink just arrived. The printer came yesterday so I only need the heat press which is on its way.


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

Sounds like you are on the way. The price was pigment ink and I ran across it this morning searching for printers but I couldnt tell you where. Price just caught my eye and there was a good printing breakdown cost per ink types...even sublimation inks or dyes. Maybe I will try to find it again if I really want to get into digital transfers. What type substrates are you planning on printing?


----------



## majkthreads

My price for my 1280 came about that we get it at employee price. 

It was about $320 + tax and $20 for the 2 yr. service plan. 

It also qualifies for the Epson $100 rebate as well so it'll be around $250 after the rebate. I think that's pretty fair. 

Now for some pigment inks. 

This thread has been full of great info. Too bad a sticky couldn't be made with most all the Epson printers listed with the pros/cons of each. 

I think that would cut down on some of the questions. But that way it would be a one stop place refference chart, for someone to decide which printer they would like. It could even have the approx. going rate at the time of the list made. 

Just a thought. You guys are a wealth of information. Plus most all of you are very patient and willing to help someone with many questions. 


Thank you,


Bryan


----------



## mattgdetroit

*Re: Which epson printer?*

$1,100?? Is this sublimation ink? The "Best" CIS/Bulk Ink System for "transfers" (50/50, 100% cotton, darks, any mix, NOT Dye Sub) would be under $550, with a couple OK options for around $200-$350.


----------



## majkthreads

Ok two more basic questions. 

I just got my epson 1280. But haven't set it up yet. 

I printed off some spiderman and barbie shirts for my niece and nephew this weekend using our canon 6000. 

I tried to put a spiderman picture on a royal blue shirt and it came out really dark, matted and mutted. But on a white shirt it came out ok. (Canon prints average transfers)

Does the design have to be very, very bright in order to put it say on a light purple or light blue shirt? I mean I'd love to offer custom shirts in other colors, but how do you get it to show correctly on a darker shirt? I think I'm missing really basic here. 

I know everyone just doesn't offer white shirts here. 

Second question is the 1280 doesn't come with durabrite inks. Anybody know which durabrite color cartridge will fit in a 1280? I found the black cartridge at best buy that says it will work but couldn't find any color cartridge that said it would work. Their book was out of date and they don't have a epson rep anymore. 

The black I can get for $14.00 a cartridge and the colors are about $23.00 if one of them works. 

Thank you all for your help so far. This forum truly is a god send. And most all of you if not all of you, are so patient with us "challeneged" ones. 

Thanks. 


Bryan


----------



## majkthreads

Anybody got and idea on which durabrite color cartridge works in a 1280?


----------



## queerrep

Majk - Can't help you with the inks, but as for your issue with printing on a royal blue shirt ... are you using the correct transfer paper?

There are two kinds of transfer paper - a semi-transparent one for white and very light shirts and an opaque one for printing on dark shirts (usually anything heather grey or darker).

It sounds like you may be using the paper designed for white and that's why the fabric is showing through making it appear muddled.


----------



## majkthreads

thanks freshwater, I believe your right. It was purple line paper. 

I think that's the problem. I'll have to pick some opaque paper. 

Thank you for the help. I've order some cartridges from tlm. But I was thinking of buying a durabrite color cartridge for a backup as I can get it pretty cheap. 

But I think my new will work great.


----------



## StitchShoppe

I have a 1280 bulk with Armur ink to print inkjet transfers. I was having a lot of problems with head clogging until I read the owners manuel which says you need to turn it off when you are not using it, which allows to ink in the nozzel to soften. That said, it works great for the price.


----------



## Buechee

Is a laser printer better than inkjet? I was going to get the epson c88, but I was wondering if laser would be better.


----------



## StitchShoppe

I'm going to take a look at laser at the ISS in Shaumberg IL on Thursday. From sample prints I have seen it seems to more closely resemble the water based/no hand look. I think they make a carrier sheet so you can press to 50/50 and even 100% cotton. I still havn't seen anything that looks good on dark shirts though.


----------



## Rodney

> Is a laser printer better than inkjet? I was going to get the epson c88, but I was wondering if laser would be better.


I read a recent thread that was saying the quality and washability of inkjet seems to be better than laser.


----------



## majkthreads

StitchShoppe said:


> I have a 1280 bulk with Armur ink to print inkjet transfers. I was having a lot of problems with head clogging until I read the owners manuel which says you need to turn it off when you are not using it, which allows to ink in the nozzel to soften. That said, it works great for the price.


Do you like your armur inks? 

I just ordered a color and black cartridge from TLM. 

I decided not to get a back up durabrite cartridge. Cindy @ personalizedsupplies advised me it isn't a good idea as I could get cross contamination. So I just have to plan ahead and have enough ink.

Cindy is great to work with.


----------



## beasley2884

I have just bought a Okidata C5200 to do custom transfer, It was recommeded to me that the laser color printer have a good Quality print and that the ink yields 1300 full color transfers . If anyone would like the info check out the website www.atttransfers.net They are super people and will help you with any problems .


----------



## Buechee

Well Rodney knows, so I'll tell the rest of you. I got my c88+ yesterday. It's inkjet and I read here that it does good for the price. It was on sale from epson's website. They have more on sale and I plan to get another on soon. Like in a month, lol.

I can't wait to get rolling.


----------



## badalou

I was an Epson Rep for Best Buy here in Stockton and buying the epson is your best bet but make sure it has the Durabrite logo on it. as for quality they all print at same resolution but the higher the price the faster the speed. I just got notice from epson that they are introducincing c88+ , this is different then the c88 which has been out for a year. Fot a starting unit at 80 buck this is what I would go with. Afer you get going then place it on ebay and sell it.


----------



## Viau

Do inkjet printers are better than laser printers for heat transfers?


----------



## Tshirtguy

I'm not sure if I accidentally posted this twice, but here it goes again:
Someone mentioned the c88 is being replaced by the c88+. Is this just the next generation but basically the same thing or is it no longer a good printer for heat transfers? Thanks.


----------



## majkthreads

Yeah I noticed that too. 

On epson.com they have the c88 for $72.00 and the c88+ for like $ 77

other than a page or two faster couldn't tell the differenece. 

In the refurb. section a c80 is $52.00 shipped.


----------



## badalou

I posted it. Epson Notifies me when new product is introduced. The basic difference is speed the c88 did 22ppm and color at 12ppm The new c88+ does 23PPm and color at 14PPm


----------



## Buechee

They where the same price from what I saw. And one was a tad bit faster. It is also a durabrite printer, so I bought it.


----------



## badalou

If you buy on epson retale site there is a rebate on the c88+and I think it brings the unit down to 65. dollars


----------



## martinwoods

beasley2884 said:


> I have just bought a Okidata C5200 to do custom transfer, It was recommeded to me that the laser color printer have a good Quality print and that the ink yields 1300 full color transfers . If anyone would like the info check out the website www.atttransfers.net They are super people and will help you with any problems .


I tried to open this site and it says page cannot be displayed, did anyone else have this problem or just me

Thanks 
Teresa


----------



## ultimaslair

Kind of drifting away back to the original post. But is it really true that Epson printers perform better when it comes to transfer paper than Canon printers? If so, why?


----------



## Rodney

> Kind of drifting away back to the original post. But is it really true that Epson printers perform better when it comes to transfer paper than Canon printers? If so, why?


From what I've read it's because of the inks used.


----------



## Buechee

I saw this in another post, but can't remember where, so here we go. What is Dura Bright best used on, 50/50 or 100% cotton?

And what is the teflon cover that comes with a heat press used for? It is like 18x18, so it aint no where near big enough to cver the press.


----------



## binki

Doing well after first week.

Well, we set up the epson 1280 with the sawgrass sublijet IQ bulk ink. We have printed transfers for mouse pads, full coverage and for 15 oz coffee mugs. It took a while to charge the system but we got it going and the results are pretty good. Tshirts are next on our list but since the mouse pads and mugs are for paying customers we haven't had time to try the shirts. We already have leads for at least 4 shirt orders and another mug order so things are going good.


----------



## T D Homa

Okay I apologive if this will have to moved but I can't post in the Sub Dye Section i have no idea why, but anyways I am looking into getting the 1280 and or the c88+. What are the major differences people know of?

The c88+ does that print full size 8''x11'' or just standard 4''x6''?

Also the 1280 looks to be a beefier printer and I like that it supports a larger printing page capabilities. I am looking to try to incorporate Dye Subing what systems are used currently and are they are hard to setup.

Thanks to all.

Tim Homa

** Sorry a little n3wb ?'s for some I'm sure


----------



## badalou

I will after my wife finishes her vacuuming (loud) make and post some videos on the end of my web showing how I make iron All or Mira cool transfers (same paper, different name) Look for my signature change then you will know they are up. 
1.I will make transfer.
2, Print transfer
3. show you how to play poker.. no just kidding.. 
Lou


----------



## cookupconnection

*Re: Which epson printer?*



suzieh said:


> Bryan, the 1280 comes with OEM DYE ink. So you'll need to go with non-OEM pigment ink for t-shirt transfers.
> 
> I started out using pre-filled ink carts of Magic Mix ink from personalizedsupplies.com and
> now am refilling my own carts with Magic Mix.
> 
> I really like using the Magic Mix and TransJet II (Magic Jet) paper
> combination. Paper is reliable...ink dries so I can print in advance or trim without smudging.
> 
> Transfers have been holding up very well through
> well over 20 washes on 100% cotton.
> 
> I also have CX4800 (same Durabrite inks as C88) as backup printer.
> 
> Eventually I'll get bulk ink (no desk space right now).
> I'm planning on trying inks from inksupply.com. They have
> a good reputation for ink, especially among those printing photos.
> 
> You might want to join Yahoo group Epson_printers.
> 
> I've been leaving my printers on. There are differing
> opinions about doing this.
> 
> I have not had any clogs on two printers
> using pigment inks in nearly three months of
> using Durabrite and Magic Mix.
> 
> Blessings back...Susan


 
approximately how many prints can you make with one set of full cartridges? 

At $64 a set for a the epson 1280 off of personalizedsupplies.com--- i'm just trying to do a little cost analysis in my head. 

Thanks for any/all help 

edit: i understand that it will probably depend on the size of the prints and the types and depth of colors but any round about figure would do. Roughly 5 shirts per cartridge? 10 shirts? 20 shirts?

Thanks again in advance.


----------



## annaylee

i have an epson R800. Will the inks that are standard to this printer be ok to print on transfers? i am looking for professional quality shirts that won't fade in wash.


----------



## majkthreads

*Re: Which epson printer?*



cookupconnection said:


> approximately how many prints can you make with one set of full cartridges?
> 
> At $64 a set for a the epson 1280 off of personalizedsupplies.com--- i'm just trying to do a little cost analysis in my head.
> 
> Thanks for any/all help
> 
> edit: i understand that it will probably depend on the size of the prints and the types and depth of colors but any round about figure would do. Roughly 5 shirts per cartridge? 10 shirts? 20 shirts?
> 
> Thanks again in advance.


So far I'm at 45 shirts with the first set of ink cartridges. I'm just guessing but depending on your size design, colors used and such you should be able to get 75-100 shirts minimum I would guess. 

Figure .75 to .90 for each shirt added in for ink. 

It would be less if you used bulk inks. I'm just not ready for that step yet. The cartridges are fine for me right now. 


Bryan


----------



## extreme-prints

i have a epson c88 and it came with stock ink, also bought a bulk ink system and it has 1/4 ink in it not ure what kind and ordered pigment ink bulk..................not sure what to do.....I was thinking trying the bulk ink first and doig a wash test..........then using piment....and have stock as a backup ....any suggustions?


----------



## Buechee

i would do a wash and wear on both so I can see both under a controled test. See which one does the best and use other as a back up. And if the bulk is best, but the stock aint bad, I'd use the stock up and then go to bulk and stay with bulk.


----------



## majkthreads

I'm using cartridges from personalized supplies and love them. I've done two wash tests and they shirts retain a terrific look.

I'm very, very happy with their service and their pigmented ink. 

Cindy is a wonderful help there in case you need help or guidance with your new ink. Trust me, if she's that patient with me, she'll do anything for you. 

Bryan


----------



## lgiglio1

I was also told by someone who does heat transfers that the Epson CX3810 was a good printer to use. Anyone know if that is true or have any experience with that? Thanks.


----------



## Rodney

lgiglio1 said:


> I was also told by someone who does heat transfers that the Epson CX3810 was a good printer to use. Anyone know if that is true or have any experience with that? Thanks.


You can find some opinions on that epson model by doing a forum search for that model number: *CX3810*


----------



## anders

annaylee said:


> i have an epson R800. Will the inks that are standard to this printer be ok to print on transfers? i am looking for professional quality shirts that won't fade in wash.


I have the Photo R800 too and use it primarily for my design work.
My main concern is also if the quality is good enough.
My plan is to make "high end" shirts (or at least not cheap shirts) so I want to make sure they are just as good as having your printing done elsewhere.


----------



## dotron

*Re: Which epson printer?*

{Transfers have been holding up very well through 
well over 20 washes on 100% cotton. }

Hi, wow, the more I read the more I get confused! First there were two inks, Dye sublimation and Chromablast. Then I find there is Artanium plus, now there is OEM dye and Magic Mix~ Somebody help me! I'm drowning in ink! 

I have a Epson 4800 because I thought Chromablast was the only ink that could transfer onto 100% cotton. 

I do not want to change inks so I thought I would buy a Epson 1280 for Artanium inks. But now, I have gotten a bit confused. What is the difference between Artanium and pigmented inks, or Magic Mix for that matter? I want to print on shirts and also textiles. If I can get that 4800 to stick with one ink and still print on 100 percent cotton _and_ textiles then I would just do that. (or am I dreaming?)

ANY help would be greatly appreciated!! Dottie


----------



## Solmu

*Re: Which epson printer?*



dotron said:


> What is the difference between Artanium and pigmented inks, or Magic Mix for that matter?


Magic Mix is a group of pigment inks suitable for printing transfers re-branded and sold together. Artanium I've not heard of personally (which just means it hasn't been mentioned on these forums).



dotron said:


> I want to print on shirts and also textiles. If I can [...] print on 100 percent cotton _and_ textiles


Shirts *are* textiles. Often hundred percent cotton ones at that.


----------



## Twinge

To clarify, it sounds like you're talking about both dye sublimation inks (Chromblast, etc.) AND regular heat transfer inks (Magic Mix, Durabrite). I think that's where you're getting confused.

Magic Mix and Durabrite are inks that are used with normal heat transfer papers (such as IronAll or Magic Jet) - where the paper is partially bonded to the shirt. These work fine on 100% cotton, blends, etc.

Dye sublimation inks generally only work on man made fabrics like polyester, Chromoblast being an exception. So, that's where you're hearing it as the _only_ ink that will work on cotton.


----------



## nowntaridhar

DO any of these work good on black shirts?


----------



## ivangeer

Sorry but i am new to this business. I started with my epson 1290 with sublimation ink but than the print head of my epson died. I had a new epson r380 in stock. It also has 6 colours like the 1290. What i wnat to do is fill empty cartidges with my sublimation ink i have left. Did anybody ever try this ??

Ivan


----------



## vctradingcubao

nowntaridhar said:


> DO any of these work good on black shirts?


technically, they would all work on black shirts, you just have to use an opaque transfer paper, but a lot of forum members are not satisfied with the quality. It's a question really of using the best opaque transfer available.


----------



## rags16

Hey Lou I hate to bother you on a Sunday, but i am so frustrated...I can't decide on which printer to get...I am torn between The Refurb Epson C88+ and the large foramt 1280. The reason I am looking at the the large format printer is some of my new designs are calling for it...just have no experience with third party ink systems and from i am reading, once you put someone elses ink system in this printer...it is not a a plug and play anymore....

I have my whole work station and ready to rock...this is the missing piece of the puzzle...


----------



## badalou

rags16 said:


> Hey Lou I hate to bother you on a Sunday, but i am so frustrated...I can't decide on which printer to get...I am torn between The Refurb Epson C88+ and the large foramt 1280. The reason I am looking at the the large format printer is some of my new designs are calling for it...just have no experience with third party ink systems and from i am reading, once you put someone elses ink system in this printer...it is not a a plug and play anymore....
> 
> I have my whole work station and ready to rock...this is the missing piece of the puzzle...


Well I would guess that the referb c88 is a great price and probably comes with ink which means the printer is almost free. great back up. I would also get the 1280 if you have a budget to support it. Then I would place in the 1280 a cis system. No problem about the Sunday . I am here 7 days a week..


----------



## Lnfortun

*Re: Which epson printer?*



Solmu said:


> Magic Mix is a group of pigment inks suitable for printing transfers re-branded and sold together. Artanium I've not heard of personally (which just means it hasn't been mentioned on these forums).
> 
> 
> Shirts *are* textiles. Often hundred percent cotton ones at that.


Artainium is sublimation ink that is manufactured by Tropical Graphics and eventually wind up becoming under Sawgrass' due to patent infringement.


----------



## queenVee

*Re: Which epson printer?*



> Along with my 1280, I got a CIS from inkmizer.com (a.k.a. shopdyesub.com)


someone please tell me whats CIS ??


----------



## cbs1963

*Re: Which epson printer?*



queenVee said:


> someone please tell me whats CIS ??


It's a continuous ink system sometimes called a continuous flow system, made up of separate bottles of ink and tubing leading to special print cartridges. It costs more up front but you get lot's more ink. It needs to print daily to avoid printing problems. Hope this helps!


----------



## queenVee

*Re: Which epson printer?*



cbs1963 said:


> It's a continuous ink system sometimes called a continuous flow system, made up of separate bottles of ink and tubing leading to special print cartridges. It costs more up front but you get lot's more ink. It needs to print daily to avoid printing problems. Hope this helps!


thank you!


----------



## ivangeer

*Re: Which epson printer?*



queenVee said:


> thank you!


I am using an epson r380. I bought a cis with sublimation inkt on ebay.
I have printed a lot of mugs with this combi. No compaints up till now. Never clogged. (I hope it stays this way). 

Ivan


----------



## TooGoob

I have been testing the Epson SP 1400 using ArTainium UV+ and another using TransMagic ink (good for heat transfers or whatever). I love the new drivers that come with it, built in color managment with loads of paper and quality settings.

I used the new MagicFlow CIS on both with excelent results. The bag system works ok but I still prefer tanks.

It also has a CD printer (just like the R1800 and a few others), kinda nice to be able to do that too.

It has been picky about the paper that goes into it but usually works well. (note - leave the paper width slider a little loose instead of tight for less paper jams).

All in all, I give the SP 1400 two thumbs up.  

p.s. I even figured out how to use other programs besides expensive ones, even printed a sublimation transfer from MS Word of all things  .


----------



## urbanclad

Does anyone have an opinion about the Epson R1800?


----------



## queenVee

*Re: Which epson printer?*



ivangeer said:


> I am using an epson r380. I bought a cis with sublimation inkt on ebay.
> I have printed a lot of mugs with this combi. No compaints up till now. Never clogged. (I hope it stays this way).
> 
> Ivan


show some pics of your mugs.. I would love to see how the mugs come out. I have not seen any pics of mugs with the epson sub inks?? anyone got some pic's


----------



## lokster

WOW this is a very old thread. most of the models are pretty old too

i was thinking of getting something like a cx5500 or the very popular c88


----------



## queenVee

lokster said:


> WOW this is a very old thread. most of the models are pretty old too
> 
> i was thinking of getting something like a cx5500 or the very popular c88


lol!! ya it was .. i didnt notice .. anyways.. I want pics of the mugs done wit c88, 1280 etc.. with the sub inks. cant seem to find any posted on the forum.. you got any??


----------



## ivangeer

*Re: Which epson printer?*

I made these items for the Sailing Regata 2007 in Bonaire
The tile is the number of my shop
I hope this gives you an idea of the epson r380

Ivan


----------



## ivangeer

*Re: Which epson printer?*

Sorry could not upload the tile, Next time

Ivan


----------



## queenVee

*Re: Which epson printer?*



ivangeer said:


> I made these items for the Sailing Regata 2007 in Bonaire
> The tile is the number of my shop
> I hope this gives you an idea of the epson r380
> 
> Ivan


 wow.. that came out Good!! thanks for the pic.. It sure helps me with my research..I'm thinking about getting the 1280. prints up to 11x17. whats your imput on that machine? thanks again Ivan ,
Vee


----------



## ivangeer

*Re: Which epson printer?*

I owned on the 1290, this is the uro version. The head of this printer has blown, so i searched for another. The price for this printer was to high for such an old serie printer. I had enough of the head clogging on the 1290. I bought the epson r380 with sublimation inkt just to do sublimation. The epson r380 didn't have the heads clogged yet. I hope it stays that way. (mugs,tiles mousepads etc). For t-shirts i use the oki 8800 A3 color laser with duracotton HT paper (very goods prints). No white border(SUPER).

I hope this info is helpfull.

Ivan


----------



## queenVee

*Re: Which epson printer?*



ivangeer said:


> I owned on the 1290, this is the uro version. The head of this printer has blown, so i searched for another. The price for this printer was to high for such an old serie printer. I had enough of the head clogging on the 1290. I bought the epson r380 with sublimation inkt just to do sublimation. The epson r380 didn't have the heads clogged yet. I hope it stays that way. (mugs,tiles mousepads etc). For t-shirts i use the oki 8800 A3 color laser with duracotton HT paper (very goods prints). No white border(SUPER).
> 
> I hope this info is helpfull.
> 
> Ivan


Thanks again Ivan. yes it is very helpfull.. Great Idea maybe ill buy a c88 for sublimation and get the 1280 for the t-shirts and other goodies.. great idea..


----------



## Irie2012

This forum is a blessings. I was interesting in the Epson 1400. I am new to this so if there is any advise ones can give me it will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## queerrep

Irie2012 said:


> This forum is a blessings. I was interesting in the Epson 1400. I am new to this so if there is any advise ones can give me it will be greatly appreciated.


Hey there, Irie. If you enter 'Epson 1400' into the search field at the top of the page, it will bring up several threads about the 1400.

:welcome:


----------



## Irie2012

Thanks Rhonda I will do that now.


----------



## Reddawgs

I have the Epson R1800 and a cannon mp830 all in one. I use the R1800 for my R-Film with the fastink fast rip system. Here is the problem I have alot of customers coming in wanting less than 6 shirts I will tell them $35.00 or $40.00 dollara a shirt so I dont have to tell them I do not want to do the job but they still order the shirts, so Im want to get a heat press and do some transfer for these small jobs maybe even vinyl since i have a plotter, can the R1800 or the cannon do quality transfers?
Thanks,
Greg


----------



## ivangeer

At the moment i use a epson r380 for my heat transfers to evrythig except t-shirts. I have never had a head clog with this printer. I had a 1290 earlier but the heads were always clogging.

For t-shirts i use duracotton-ht with the oki c8800. Always perfect transfer and colors AND no clogging and fast printing.

For colored t-shirts i use the r1800 with paper from coastalbusiness.

Regards, Ivan


----------



## Rickster58

*Re: Which epson printer?*



suzieh said:


> Bryan, the 1280 comes with OEM DYE ink. So you'll need to go with non-OEM pigment ink for t-shirt transfers.
> 
> I started out using pre-filled ink carts of Magic Mix ink from personalizedsupplies.com and
> now am refilling my own carts with Magic Mix.
> 
> I really like using the Magic Mix and TransJet II (Magic Jet) paper
> combination. Paper is reliable...ink dries so I can print in advance or trim without smudging.
> 
> Transfers have been holding up very well through
> well over 20 washes on 100% cotton.
> 
> I also have CX4800 (same Durabrite inks as C88) as backup printer.
> 
> Eventually I'll get bulk ink (no desk space right now).
> I'm planning on trying inks from inksupply.com. They have
> a good reputation for ink, especially among those printing photos.
> 
> You might want to join Yahoo group Epson_printers.
> 
> I've been leaving my printers on. There are differing
> opinions about doing this.
> 
> I have not had any clogs on two printers
> using pigment inks in nearly three months of
> using Durabrite and Magic Mix.
> 
> Blessings back...Susan


Suzie,
I have an Epson CX 4800 that I would like to try out for use with transfers. What ink/paper do I purchase?

Rick<><


----------



## cbs1963

*Re: Which epson printer?*

Hey Rick, I'm not Suzie but try Jet Pro Sof Stretch. It's a forum favorite. This thread is kind of old, you might try searching for JPSS.


----------



## Rickster58

Thanks Bro


----------



## Stretchymantis

*Re: Which epson printer?*



cprvh said:


> The 1280 is very popular and will print up to 13" wide. You could also go to a 3000/4000/4800 at 17". Check the Epson site for current models. You really only need CMYK, I don't think you gain much by having over four colors.


The website states that this is Photographic Dye Ink. I keep coming across threads that recommend using pigment inks over dye inks.

Would anyone recommend passing on this printer due to it's use of dye ink?

Thanks!

EDIT: Just saw Suzieh's posting about this... Good to know. Thanks Suzieh.


----------



## hbkardski316

i have an epson cx110 all in one printer, i just wanna know what is the best setting for tshirt transfer. i tried the "premium photo" cuz there is no "tshirt transfer" setting option but the picture came out dull even when i already transferred it to the shirt.


----------



## mrdavid

you need to set it lower then that you are using to much ink for that transfer paper I have the 1400 and use the Epson Photo Paper Glossy setting so it works for me and I get perfect transfer every time


----------



## MotoskinGraphix

*Re: Which epson printer?*



Stretchymantis said:


> The website states that this is Photographic Dye Ink. I keep coming across threads that recommend using pigment inks over dye inks.
> 
> Would anyone recommend passing on this printer due to it's use of dye ink?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> EDIT: Just saw Suzieh's posting about this... Good to know. Thanks Suzieh.


I have the 1400 with refill carts and Heat Transfer pigment inks and it works just fine.


----------



## iprint03

i know that this thread is old

would someone recommened using epson artisan 810 with ciss for heat transfers?

on more newb question here btw

can you use pigment inks with regular print jobs like thesis papers or just plain photo printing you want to put in a frame or pigments are only used for heat transfer work exclusively?

thanking in advance


----------



## mancam1517

Guys! how about the epson stylus TX400 is this also good for heat transfers? i need your suggestion on this please.


----------



## lanTshirt

hi guy now 2011 already.. do you have any suggestion, what printer should i use?
please help me...


----------



## mimiflint

I know..all of these recommendations are YEARS old. I would love to know which Epson printer would be good for 2011?


----------



## badalou

lanTshirt said:


> hi guy now 2011 already.. do you have any suggestion, what printer should i use?
> please help me...


Anynew epson printer with dura rite ink or a printer that you can place a refillable cart or CIA system that uses pigment ink. It is not so much the Printer as it is the ink. Large format I would recommend 1100 or 1400 series


----------



## Jamey

*COBRA INK*...Google'em


----------



## RRC Tees

NON-OEM EPSON workforce 1100 W EMPTY CISS SUBLIMATION | eBay


Would this be what I need? and then just buy actual pigment ink and transfer paper? Where could I buy that? I'm located close to Dallas Texas and would prefer a close supplier if possible.

Thanks

Raul

PS we are a screen printing shop but are looking for something we can offer our customers that need just a couple of pieces.


----------



## Jabbamp

I just have to bump this question and ask for a current updated answer for todays tech. Anyone?


----------



## soniczed

Jabbamp said:


> I just have to bump this question and ask for a current updated answer for todays tech. Anyone?


hi i currently have 2 Epson workforce 1100 one with cis pigment and one with sublimation ink
at the time i have had no issues other than if yuo dont use the printer for about 3 days will start to clog so that will cause u to do 2 to 4 clean cycles
but other than tha works really well.


----------



## Jabbamp

soniczed said:


> hi i currently have 2 Epson workforce 1100 one with cis pigment and one with sublimation ink
> at the time i have had no issues other than if yuo dont use the printer for about 3 days will start to clog so that will cause u to do 2 to 4 clean cycles
> but other than tha works really well.



Thanks very much for replying. I have been looking and researching and came up with the Epsom B1100 which I believe is the UK version here. I think I will settle on that in the end 

So, if I want to also get into sublimation also, is it very necessary to have a separate printer? I was looking at Durabite ink, but I will have to look at CIS pigment as I seem somehow to have missed this information, thanks again


----------



## tattoo dan

soniczed said:


> hi i currently have 2 Epson workforce 1100 one with cis pigment and one with sublimation ink
> at the time i have had no issues other than if yuo dont use the printer for about 3 days will start to clog so that will cause u to do 2 to 4 clean cycles
> but other than tha works really well.



yeah what ^^ said....


----------



## jpip

Check this post by mgparrish. It's about the new Epson WF1100 replacement. Sounds like it's much quicker and has some additional upgrades.

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t175833.html


----------



## spoonh2b

so which printer would u guys recommend on getting best for the money? and is gonna give me a great picture quality


----------



## Jabbamp

jpip said:


> Check this post by mgparrish. It's about the new Epson WF1100 replacement. Sounds like it's much quicker and has some additional upgrades.
> 
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/printers-inks-inkjet-laser-transfers/t175833.html



Well, I have been using the Epsom B1100 (aka. Epson WF1100) now. Not been doing much yet as I am still in the early stages of the business. Just practising and testing things and ideas out. So far, this printer has been brill. Seems to like self cleaning a bit much, but as long as it's keeping thing clear, I am happy. Still not sure of what best print setting are, but I use standard paper with photo print. Seems ok on standard print to to be fair. Have not tried any A3 prints yet, but A4 is great. So, I'd recommend it so far


----------



## railstud

I have a photo 1400 and when I want to print on transfer paper,the paper goes right thru the printer and then says out of paper.. but theres plenty of the 8.5x 11 in the tray.so I went to settings and clicked thicker paper but no avail.. what am I doing wrong???!!!


----------



## Sanimir

Hello, can you recommend Epson A4 printer for thermo transfer and sublimation ciss for that printer?

thank you


----------



## GASPAR ANTONY

Hi, 
I have epson L800.

Is this good for printing on thermal transfer paper for printing T shirts..


Gaspar.


----------



## snagKustumz83

can I use any Epson wf printer to print transfers for tshirts


----------



## mgparrish

snagKustumz83 said:


> can I use any Epson wf printer to print transfers for tshirts


 Yes, any Epson with Durabrite or Ultrachrome Pigment inks along with a good quality transfer paper like JPSS can make good quality long lasting heat transfers.


----------



## aodesignz

Hello everyone, pls I need some help. I recently purchased the Epson 1500w for custom printing but then I found out it does not come with pigment ink but dye ink so my heat transfers always smudge eventually. After some hustle I've now been able to make up some more capital and I'm interested in buying another epson printer, one that comes with pigment ink and can endure a lot of printing. I need recommendations please? Thank you


----------



## lulurosa

I have a epson aculaser cx11nf printer...wich heat transfer paper i can used for this printer?


----------



## Eric A

I reccomend the c88


----------



## lowrey

Hello all,

Sorry to bring back this from the dead, but looking for an updated answer. 

- What is the current best affordable printer to do transfer to t-shirts, It would be nice if the printer could take ink from the outside little thing. 
- The shirts I want to create has to have durable ink because this shirt is gonna be washed prob 5 times a week for 26 weeks non stop, Is Pigmented Ink the best option for this? is P Ink the best so far?
- Would it be recommended to use the same printing for sublimation as well or have a different ink?

Thank you for your time!


----------



## houjianisharon

*Re: Which epson printer?*



imageman said:


> You can not go wrong with epson 1280 i,ve been using mine for almost two years with no problem.I like it for it's 11 x 17 prints-it's super.Good luck!!


Agree with you. Epson 1280 Printer is a best choice for printing.


----------



## mgparrish

*Re: Which epson printer?*



houjianisharon said:


> Agree with you. Epson 1280 Printer is a best choice for printing.


The post you are quoting is dated July 30th, 2006. The 1280 has not been made for about 8 years now.


----------



## houjianisharon

*Re: Which epson printer?*



mgparrish said:


> The post you are quoting is dated July 30th, 2006. The 1280 has not been made for about 8 years now.


Oh, I didn't know the information is posted July 30th, 2006 but I once used the 1280. That's it.


----------



## geminigeng

Everyone in the field of printing should be familiar with Epson printer.As a renowned brand worldwide, Epson has never stopped its steps on innovation.Ever since Epson SureColor F-series entered into the market place, the feedback has always been positive.Now let's take a look at the salient points of Epson SureColor F-series and then you may understand why we choose it.
Turn Demand into Profit with Production-Level Print Speeds 
Epson SureColor F-series printers can help transform the demand for custom-printed products into bigger profits for your business. Fulfill even the most demanding orders in a flash with print speeds up to 635 sq. ft. per hour. And you can easily scale your production by adding one or more printers to your workflow without having to worry about the clutter and inefficiency of smaller printers.
Reliable production
As the ink and print head technology are designed to work together, chances for error are dramatically reduced or removed altogether—resulting in a more reliable production workflow.
Powered by Wasatch® SoftRIP
Each SureColor F6200, F7200, and F9200 includes a complete version of Wasatch SoftRIP with full support for color management, print cost estimation and even color profiles for the Epson line of transfer papers.
Epson UltraChrome® DS ink and dye-sub papers
To optimize the exceptional transfer performance of Epson UltraChrome DS Ink, we developed three unique transfer papers—including one for multipurpose use and one dedicated for textiles.
New Epson PrecisionCore™ TFP® print head
Engineered for extremely high production, our next-generation PrecisionCore TFP print head technology was optimized specifically for dependable, high performance in our SureColor F-Series dye-sub transfer printers.
Facebook:https://www.facebook.com/dyesubli
Twitter:https://twitter.com/dyesubli
Pinterest:https://www.pinterest.com/dyesubli/

website: Dye Sublimation Paper | Sublimation Transfer Paper | Inkjet Photo & T-shirt Transfer & Sublimation Paper Suppliers - Nanjing Fei Yue Paper Industrial Co.,Ltd
Sublimation Printing Paper & Dye Ink Supplier | Nanjing Feiyue Paper INC - SKYIMAGE
Dye Sublimation Ink | Sublimation & Dye Sublimation Paper | T-shirt & Sublimation Transfer Paper Manufacturer - Heatsub.Com

E-mail: [email protected]
[email protected]


----------



## Marilynn

Well, you went with the 1280 back in 2006. Did you ever upgrade? I am looking to get a printer for transfers. What is the current Epson recommendation?


----------



## Moneymookie

How do you print on dark color shirts with ink transfer if you don't have white ink.


----------



## DrivingZiggy

Moneymookie said:


> How do you print on dark color shirts with ink transfer if you don't have white ink.


3G Jet Opaque


----------

